# Replacement Bound Edge Carpets



## 88865 (May 10, 2005)

Ive tried the motor home manufacturer. They say "we don't keep templates for that AGE of vehicle" I can't be the only one who's had to replace these at some time. Does anyone know a supplier or company that could make these up?

Pete


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We had some offcuts from a new carpet fitted at home that we wanted cutting and binding as foot mats, we found a small local carpet fitter who obliged quite cheaply think it was about 80p/mtr for binding = we supplied carpet


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

We did that on an earlier m/home, if you have the origionals (never mind the condition) your local carpet company will be able to cut new carpet that you choose to pattern and either bind them in house or they will have an outworker who will do them.
If you do not have the origionalsjust buy some of the paper stuff that goes under the underlay and cut patterns from this. If you go and talk to a friendly carpet shop and choose your carpet first you may well find they will give you an offcut of the paper stuff for free, they did for me.
The binding is, relatively, expensive but you can understand when you see how time consuming it is to do.
One tip I would add (from bad choice and experience) is get good Hessian backed carpet, do not use any with foam back, you will find it quickly disintegrates and leaves powder all over the place, especially if you remove and roll it up regularly as we do!!


----------



## MickRolling (Jun 13, 2010)

*Local carpet fitter*



dodger148 said:


> We had some offcuts from a new carpet fitted at home that we wanted cutting and binding as foot mats, we found a small local carpet fitter who obliged quite cheaply think it was about 80p/mtr for binding = we supplied carpet


Hi Dodger,
I'm looking to replace the carpet in my Swift Sundance. Can you please tell me who the carpet fitter was that carried out your binding work, as I live in Warrington myself.
Regards,
Mike.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I would recommend Bespoke Rugs. I have used them twice and on both occassions delivered a first class service.

They will make your carpets exactly as you want them and can recommend the best place to have the joints etc.

They also fit a lot better than the ones provided by the manufacturers as they are made bespoke to your van.

I have also found them to be very reasonably priced.

You can do a search to find a lot of other MHF members who are delighted with there service

www.bespokerugs.com

Stewart


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Mike
It was Ashton Carpets in A-I-M, top end of the main street turn right and its on your right.

But there is someone in Stockton Heath who will do it - If Steve (Elvis 1709) reads this thread I am sure he will tell you who it is as they have done a carpet for their van this year.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Like Stewart I would also recomend bespokerugs. We have used them and we also have friends used them. We are all very pleased.

Sooty 10


----------

